# ICC and ICM profiles



## racewayphoto (Feb 7, 2010)

I've never setup my own profiles before so I need some info. What is the difference between ICC and ICM profiles. I am using an Epson 9660 with the Sawgrass Sublim dye sub inks. The manufacturer doesn't have any profiles for this printer, only the 9880. They sent me an ICM profile to try to use but don't seem to understand how to use it or if it is even working the way it should. I have made prints to my transfer using a RBG, CYMK, NONE and the ICM profile they sent me. They ALL seem to look exactly the same when I print them. Do I need to create ICC profiles for my Epson, so I can select what I am printing on when I go to print, like the regular profiles where I can select Premium Luster paper or Glossy Photo paper. Can anyone help me to create the profiles I need to get the finish product I need. Had some locals say they could help me create the profiles, but when they came to work on the printer, they had no idea what to do. Just using a RGB work space and printing using the Premium Luster paper setting when I print is pretty close (printed on white coated aluminum and mouse pads) but it isn't perfect. Thanks for the help. Maybe can even setup a person to person phone conversation.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

icc & icm are basically the same thing.
You need to specify the programmes and set-up that you are using.


----------



## racewayphoto (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm using Photoshop CS2 with the Epson print drivers.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You can set the icc profile as your ourput profile in Photoshop.
A profile for a 9880 will not be very good on a 9600 though, the guy's barking.
You should try and get one made for your system, it depends on ink/paper/media/processing conditions.


----------



## racewayphoto (Feb 7, 2010)

I have never set up a profile before and have no idea on how to start. Been trying to find someone locally with NO LUCK. The ink distributor wanted $1,000 plus expenses to come to my location to set up profiles for me...Sorry, not in my budget. Can anyone point me in the right direction or be willing to help me out.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Expensive!, You can send a printed target off and get a profile by return bt you need to take resonsibility for printing with the correct settings, I charge £50 and that's probably not the cheapest.


----------



## racewayphoto (Feb 7, 2010)

That is what I am looking for. But in the US might be a bit easier, but thanks.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The vast majority of people running wide format printers are using a RIP to control colors and ink usage. If you use the Epson print drivers you are likely going to burn through at least twice the ink you would using a RIP to control the ink used. Running a wide format this can be very costly depending on volume.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I haven't used it or done it since I don't have a wide format printer but I found this site off a photography forum.
www.cathysprofiles.com seveal on that site seemed to like her work.
She had some good articles too on color management and stuff.
File I read is called Basic color management.pdf

She makes profiles and I think is not too expenseive. You download some files do some printing and send it off to you her. 

Hope it helps
Good luck
Mark


----------



## racewayphoto (Feb 7, 2010)

What would you suggest for a descent, inxpensive RIP program??


----------



## racewayphoto (Feb 7, 2010)

I tried going to cathysprofiles.com and sent an e-mail through the contact page and it was returned. No phone number listed on the site. Anyone know if she is still in business?? Anyone ever used her profiles??


----------

